# Etikettendruck in Java



## MS-Tech (4. November 2008)

Hallo,

ich stehe gerade vor einem Problem. Ich müsste aus meiner Anwendung heraus Etiketten drucken können. Ich dachte eigentlich, daß ich das ganz einfach per iText erledigen kann. Es kann natürlich passieren, daß ein dynamisch erzeugter Text größer wird, als das Etikett selber. Dieser Text müsste dann irgendwie automatisch an die Etikettgröße angepasst werden, also automatisch verkleinert werden. Hat jemand dazu eine Idee Gibt es vielleicht für einen Etikettendruck in Java schon irgendwelche Tools, die man in eine Software einbinden könnte Ränder usw sollten immer manuell einstellbar sein. Die Etiketten selber sind genormt.

Ich hoff auf eine Antwort.

Viele Grüße

Sascha


----------



## RealHAZZARD (5. November 2008)

Du kennst doch bestimmt die Maße des Druckpapiers? Generiere deine Etiketten in HTML. Hier steht wie man von HTML zu PDF kommt. Und in HTML kannst du ja nicht nur relativ (%) sondern auch absolut (cm,px, usw.) designen.


----------

